# BEST router table, Lift and router combination?



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


>


havent made the drawers yet? slacker


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

those are old photos from when I made it. but to answer your question, lol, NO i haven't made the drawers. I wish i had a shop here at the house, i'd be out there at night making things left and right. but when you need to setup outside and work it sucks at night. 

I will make the drawers soon but for now, the one opening stores the dust extraction hose and the bottom houses router bits, it's not perfected yet with storage but the table itself is awesome.


----------

